# Lake Country Detailing Legend - Our Own Johnnyopolis



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

&#55356;&#57286; Our April #detailinglegend is John Hole of Clean and Shiny UK. 
#detailinglegend
John has been a long time steward in the industry and is a great resource for detailing knowledge, as well as products!









---------------------⁠
Q: Do you have a favourite Lake Country product, if so, what is it and why? 
&#55356;&#57252; JH: "Not a single pad! The HDO pads are a personal favourite of mine from cutting with microfiber to finishing with the foams. "
Q. What is the biggest piece of advice you can give detailers today?
&#55356;&#57252; JH: "To focus on what they are doing in their business and not get caught up with what everyone else is doing - focus on you. Surround yourself with people who inspire you and listen, it's amazing what you can pick up. Every Day is a School Day, I am still learning 20 years later. "
3. What is the biggest challenge you face in detailing a vehicle?
&#55356;&#57252; JH: "Managing the expectations of the client vs what is achievable and still making a profit in the detail is our biggest challenge. Sometimes we want to keep going but the customers budget will hold us back. In this situation, it's telling yourself to stop that's the biggest challenge."
---------------------⁠
Congratulations to John, you are truly what defines a detailing legend!⁠
Be sure to hit up Clean and Shiny Online at https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/
---------------------⁠
⁠
Who should be the next Detailing Legend of the Month?⁠
⁠
Tag your favorite detailing legend for the month of May & we will reach out to this elite group to highlight them!⁠
⁠
Who do you want to hear from? Learn secrets or more about their personalities? So many detailing legends like @rennydoyle @mike.phillips.autogeek and @ammonyc plus many more!⁠
⁠
Legend (lejənd - Noun): An individual who has earned the respect of their peers. This individual is a steward of the detailing industry.#detailinglegend�⁠
⁠









#lakecountrymanufacturing #carcare #detailersofig #detailingworld #detailingaddicts #carwash #cars #detailers #detailer #autodetailing #carsofig #detail #detailerslife #lakecountrymfg #paintcorrection #mobiledetailing #detailing #ceramiccoating #lakecountrymfg #lcpowertools


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

DaveKG
Paul Townsend (The first Veyron on DW)
Heavenly Detail (Marc)


----------



## Snowglobe (Jan 12, 2008)

Dave KG.

When I first joined here he was the Legend.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah i agree with Dave KG but also Marc from Heavenly Detail, his 3 month Astra VXR thread was what brought me here in the first place.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Steampunk and Heavenly Detail


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Dave KG without a doubt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

